

Growth Hacking is B.S. - Here's the Marketers you should follow instead - lukethomas
http://lukethomas.com/growth-hacking-is-b-s-heres-a-list-of-marketers-you-should-follow-instead/

======
urlwolf
I like how he divided boostrapped and Post-Product Market Fit. The difference
in marketing strategies is huge. Post-Product Market Fit may well focus on
killing it on adwords alone (ecommerce mostly), whereas content marketing is
working wonders for boostrapping companies, and is hard to replicate for
bigger ones (maybe it just doesn't work at scale?).

The skillset are so different that "what took you here won't take you there":

Post-Product Market Fit: modeling, optimization, hiring and firing. Letting
data decide.

Boostrapped: writing well, being active online, jumping on early trends fast,
listening to customers, growing a list. Often there's no data to justify
decisions.

------
jfarmer
The author's claim is weakened slightly by the fact that Sean and Hiten were
two of the people involved in coining the term (as he acknowledges) and Noah
has used that term to describe himself and what he does. :P

The more interesting thing to me, honestly, is how quickly and why the term
took off, rather than these definitional arguments about whether it's "BS" or
not. There was about a year between the term being coined and it taking off.

The ironic thing is that all these "growth hacking is BS" just fan the flame
more. Now we get to root for our favorite sports team!

